#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Planning & Project Management >  >  >  PMBoK to real Project Management.

## George07

Hi All,



I am studying for my PMP Certification after a two year spell as a Project Engineer on a Power plant construction project in West Africa. I realized that the process (project management) used there was far from what i studied in the PMBoK.

At what level (percentage) is the PMBoK practical?See More: PMBoK to real Project Management.

----------

